# air compressor troubles



## Clyde22 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a MI-T-M gas air compressor that I can't keep running. It is a GX 160 Honda 5.5 HP Motor. It starts great, but only runs for about 1-2 minutes, then dies. I have changed the plug and cleaned the filters. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it sounds like ethanol gas strikes again. Look to the carb as this gas fouls them. Clean it good may need to replace.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe that engine has an oil alert. If so, have you checked the oil level? And how long since you changed the oil? Low oil level or foaming can cause it to shut down.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with "ToolSeeker" on this one. Remove the bolt under the float bowl of the carb and be careful to lower the float bowl straight down. Look into the float bowl and I'll bet you will see something that looks a bit like Vaseline in there. That will be the Ethanol that has separated since the last time the engine ran. I have literally learned to hate Ethanol gasoline. You will probably see some rust in there also, another Ethanol by-product. So now that you have the float bowl off use a carb cleaner to clean out the float bowl and to spray up into the area covered by the float bowl. I use an old toothbrush to clean the float bowl. Find a gas station that sells non-Ethanol gas for all of your outdoor equipment.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Another thing you can do since non ethanol is hard to find. On anything that sits a while between uses, think lawn mower over the winter, put a shut off in the gas line as close to the carb as possible. Then when you put it away shut off the valve then let it run out of gas.

I have had some carbs so gummed up I had to soak them in carb cleaner overnight. This goes for weed wackers, pressure washers, anything that runs on gas and sits.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Yes it sounds like ethanol gas strikes again. Look to the carb as this gas fouls them. Clean it good may need to replace.


That makes no sense.. What would ethanol due to make an engine run good for a while and then go bad?

I can't think of anything...


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

If you are having ethanol issues, just get some STA-BIL additive and use it at 150% recommended dosage for storage over 6 to 9 months.. use at regular dose to store for normal winters.

To start diagnosing your engine, first thing to do is to check your oil level to make sure the low oil-cut-out switch isn't being activated.. (that was a good suggestion)..

Next, check to make sure the fuel tank vent isn't clogged.. I do this by simply running the engine with the cap loose or just off so air can get back in.

Question, you say it runs for a minute or two then dies.. does it start right back up after that? or does it take 10 minutes or what?

Question, does the engine run good for the first minute or two or is it rough to start with?

Question, are you using the choke properly? 

You can also try taking off the air cleaner and getting some starting fluid.. when the engine starts to die off after a minute, spray some squirts of starting fluid in and see if it wants to keep running.. If it won't keep going, than its something else besides a fuel problem. If it keeps running, then it is probably something in the fuel delivery system. 

Honda engines are some of the best out there but they're a pain to work on...


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

PaulBob said:


> That makes no sense.. What would ethanol due to make an engine run good for a while and then go bad?
> 
> I can't think of anything...


Ethanol gas deteriorates fairly quickly in storage containers, or if left in your gas tank too long. 
Here are some recommendations from Honda on how to prevent problems from aging gas. 

http://engines.honda.com/parts-and-support/fuel-recommendations


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Ethanol gas deteriorates fairly quickly in storage containers, or if left in your gas tank too long.
> Here are some recommendations from Honda on how to prevent problems from aging gas.
> 
> http://engines.honda.com/parts-and-support/fuel-recommendations


I am quite familiar with the problems that ethanol causes and as far as I know, none of those problems would allow an engine to run fine for a minute or two and then stop running..

When ethanol gums stuff up, engines run rough or not at all.. but they don't run fine for a minute or two and then die.. 

At least, none that I have ever seen.. I can't think of any part inside the carb that could be gummed up by the ethanol effects that would cause the symptom the OP describes.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Clyde22 said:


> I have a MI-T-M gas air compressor that I can't keep running. It is a GX 160 Honda 5.5 HP Motor. It starts great, but only runs for about 1-2 minutes, then dies. I have changed the plug and cleaned the filters. Any other suggestions?


like was mention their probly is a oil alert on the motor , look and see if you can find it , their will be a spade lug where it plugs in to the motor or a screw?? just remove it and see if the motor run's , if so and the oil level is ok, sencer could be bad or is bad ? i had a motor with that on , and motor ran just like your's took off wire to it and motor ran fine, check oit level tho


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Ethanol doesn't "deteriorate". It can draw moisture or sludge out of your existing tanks, lines, carbs, etc. 

Unless it's an older compressor that had not had ethanol through it until recently, ethanol is probably not the culprit.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that particular motor but have worked on several Honda's and others.If it has a prime bulb check the gasket between the throat of the carb and the air filter.They have a small hole in them that is close to the edge of the gasket that seams to blow out and will cause this issue.I get them for around 50 cents each and always buy 2.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

NickTheGreat said:


> Ethanol doesn't "deteriorate". It can draw moisture or sludge out of your existing tanks, lines, carbs, etc.
> 
> 
> Maybe deteriorate isn't exactly the proper word, but I disagree with this statement.


----------

